# Lavarropas Ariston AVTL 104 AG salta diferencial



## TULLIO (Ene 4, 2015)

Hola,necesito sugerencias.Mi lavarropas Ariston Avtl 104AG  con todos los controles en cero,salta el diferencial al enchufarlo al tomacorriente.La placa de control no presenta ningún signo de avería. Pienso que debe ser algo que está a masa y hace saltar él diferencial.Agradecería toda sugerencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2015)

Probá de invertirle los cables marrón y celeste . . .


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 4, 2015)

Hola, revisa si hay signos de humedad en algún dispositivo o placa de ctrol. Desconecta cada periférico, para minimizar el área de búsqueda. Puede que el filtro de línea si posee tenga fugas.


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 5, 2015)

revisa el cable de alimentacion, desconectalo de la placa,  tambien en la entrada del lavarropas, que no este rozando la chapa o muy apretado


----------



## Nikola 1 (Ene 6, 2015)

desconecta el motor y testealo sobre un banco aislado de tierra, conecta a alguno de los terminales de este la fase de la tension de red y con el tester en amperes toca el chasis con una de las puntas y con la otra a tierra, si te acusa una corriente superior a 30miliamperes,(corriente en la cual actua el disyuntor diferencial) es por que tenes el motor con fugas. esto puede deberse a que el reten del tambor deja pasar el agua y por ende los rulemanes tambien deben de estar jorobados. tambien podes darte cuenta de esto mirando el costado interno del lavarropas si tiene gotitas secas de oxido.


----------



## J2C (Ene 6, 2015)

.


Lo adjunto




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------

